# My cute baby turtle



## TardisTortoise (Aug 24, 2016)

A friend of mine gave me this cute turtle costume for my baby.


----------



## wellington (Aug 24, 2016)

I seen those before. They are adorable. So is the baby. So very cute. It's that your baby? She is adorable.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 25, 2016)

TardisTortoise said:


> A friend of mine gave me this cute turtle costume for my baby.


Lovely costumes and a gorgeous baby!


----------



## BrianWI (Aug 25, 2016)

What species?


----------



## TardisTortoise (Sep 3, 2016)

wellington said:


> I seen those before. They are adorable. So is the baby. So very cute. It's that your baby? She is adorable.


Yes, she's mine. Alycia Rose was born on world turtle day.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 3, 2016)

Such a cutey pie.


----------



## Pearly (Sep 4, 2016)

This is the cutest baby tort I've ever seen!!! Congratulations! Gorgeous baby! I love sleepy pics they are so cute sleeping even when they get older


----------

